
Facebook gets 24% of all display ad impressions, but only 10% of all ad dollars - andre3k1
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703665904575600482851430358.html?mod=wsj_share_twitter
======
gacba
The infographic they post in the article with the layered area chart is
slightly misleading...it makes it look like Google's share is the smallest if
you take a quick glance and don't stop to think about it. It took me a minute
to realize that Yahoo's share wasn't actually larger than Google's, according
to that graph. They should have used a stacked chart instead, which would have
underscored the tiny share Facebook has, relative to the big guys.

~~~
kmavm
I interpret the graph as saying that Google's share is in fact the smallest;
this makes sense when you consider that it is display advertising. The missing
50% is not more Google, but long-tail.

------
happybuy
My experience has shown that the CPC rate for Facebook advertising is
generally more than double the rate that I pay for search CPC.

I'm guessing part of the allure of Facebook advertising is being able to get
250k impressions in 30 minutes and only pay $20 for the privilege. A lot of
advertisers look at this and probably think 'Wow, a quarter of a million
people have seen my brand'.

However, when you look at it from a CPC perspective you'd be more effective
spending your money on search ads.

------
aresant
The WSJ headline underscores the opportunity and the article perfectly
explains it - Facebook is completely non-agressive in how they're monetizing
their ad inventory.

The fact that they are printing money with tiled CPC ads is crazy, the day
that they switch to agressive pursuit of that inventory, start leveraging user
data, etc . . . wow, I can't even compute.

Do not believe people who tell you that social media inventory isn't worth as
much as other types of display - I know more than a handful of people that are
seeing 3 - 4x returns on Facebook's platform which suggests that FB is UNDER
charging for inventory, and that's with an essentially weak platform.

It reminds me of the good old days of Overture, early Google AdWords, etc.

Facebook is spot-on to be doing what they're doing: keep build market share
over all else - I actually believe Zuck is trying to keep their ad-platform
"non evil", but oncethey go public it's going to be a different game.

------
wmeredith
Relevant article from December '08: Social Media Ad revenue Will Never Match
Search [http://voltagecreative.com/articles/social-media-ad-
revenue-...](http://voltagecreative.com/articles/social-media-ad-revenue-will-
never-match-search/)

------
rokhayakebe
_only 10% of all ad dollars_. Only?

